# عيرسان اخر زمن



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*




*

*احدث زفاف ممكن تشوفه اصلي عربيه العروسه عطلت *
*نعمل ايه بقي*


*



*


*خناقه بسيطه *
*معلش ياجماعه بتحصل في احسن العائلات*



*



*

*ادي العرسان ولا بلاش*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور حلوه قوووي

وخصوصا اول واحده

اشوفكم كده يابنات كلكم يوم فرحكم :t30:

مرسي يا ميرووو​*


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور حلوه قوووي​*
> 
> *وخصوصا اول واحده*​
> *اشوفكم كده يابنات كلكم يوم فرحكم :t30:*​
> ...


 
*اهلالالالالالالالالا بالسفاح *
*ياساتر يارب *
*عايز جنازه وتشبع فيها .....*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا مايكل*
​


----------



## twety (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*فعلا اخر زمن*

*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## zama (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا على الصور 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *فعلا اخر زمن*
> 
> *ههههههههههههه*


 
*



*

*يلا عقبال فرحك لما نعمله زي دا  يا توته*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> ميرسى جدا على الصور
> شكرا لتعبك


* ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا مينا *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههه

تحفة بجد *​


----------



## فادية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*دول  بلطجية مش  عرسااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *تحفة بجد *​


* اكيد مش اتحف منك يا مرمر*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *دول بلطجية مش عرسااااااااااااااااان*​


* ههههههههههههه*
*اهو تقولي ايه بقي *
*زمن ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا *
*ميرسي يا فاديه علي مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## sony_33 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*




 فعلا الدم بيحن
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## vetaa (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه*
*التانية تحفه*
*بجد عسلااااااااااااااااات*
*هو ده التجديد مش التقليدى*
*هههههههههههه*


*ميرسى يا ميرووووو*


----------



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* قصدك علي الاصل دور*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *التانية تحفه*
> *بجد عسلااااااااااااااااات*
> *هو ده التجديد مش التقليدى*
> ...


* اي خدمه يا فتوت *
*انتي بس شدي حيلك *
*ونعملك فرح زيهم *
*ونيجي نحضر الخناقه *
*قصدي الفرح*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*فعلا هذة هى الامومة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *فعلا هذة هى الامومة*
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


* هههههههههههههه*
*الرجل راس المره *
*وليست الامومه*


----------



## sony_33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*طبعا وانا اقدر اقول حاجة
 دنتم على راسنا من فوق
 ويارين لو كلنا قرع
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sameh7610 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*واووووووووووووو رووووووووعة

اجمل ما فيهم اخر واحدة

ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى دى الافراح 
ميرسى على الصور الغريبه​


----------



## twety (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*لا انسى خالص*

*ده اكيد تصويرك ليوم فرحك*
*انا عارفه*
*انتى دايما تحبى الجديد*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي علي الموضوع هادور علي بندوزر فاضي علشان اعمل زيهم وربنا يبعد المشاكل والخناقات


----------



## mero_engel (17 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *طبعا وانا اقدر اقول حاجة*
> 
> *دنتم على راسنا من فوق*
> *ويارين لو كلنا قرع*
> ...


* ما انتوا لو قرع محدش هيفكر يبص في وشكوا *
*بس انت بس قول امين *
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (17 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *واووووووووووووو رووووووووعة​*
> 
> *اجمل ما فيهم اخر واحدة*​
> 
> *ههههههههههههه*​


* كويس يعني انت معايا علي الخط يا سامح *
*ورايك زي راي *
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا سامح *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه

ولا اجدع عربية مرسيدس

ادى الجواز ولا بلاش 

اتحدى ان فية بنت فى مصر ترضى تتزف فى ونش زى دة
هههههههههههه

شكراً يا ميرو ​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> هى دى الافراح
> 
> ميرسى على الصور الغريبه​


* مش كده يا كوكي يا ختي *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوة الصور قوي...
يلا عقبال فرح كل البنات اللي موجودين....


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا انسى خالص*
> 
> *ده اكيد تصويرك ليوم فرحك*
> ...


* لا ودي تيجي *
*انتم الاولون *
*مش معقول هيجي عليكي الدور قبلي *
*وامنعه ميصحش *
*وانا عاملع التصميم دا مخصوضص عشان ننفذه علي فرحك*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> ميرسي علي الموضوع هادور علي بندوزر فاضي علشان اعمل زيهم وربنا يبعد المشاكل والخناقات


* لو ملقتش *
*قولي انا اجبلك واحد مخصوص*
*ميرررررسي ليك *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 نوفمبر 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*​
> *ولا اجدع عربية مرسيدس*​
> *ادى الجواز ولا بلاش *​
> *اتحدى ان فية بنت فى مصر ترضى تتزف فى ونش زى دة*
> ...


* لالالا مين قال *
*دا موضوه دلوقتي *
*الزلمكه والمرسيدس راحت عليهم*
*هو دا يابني الجواز الاوريجينال اللي بيقولوا عليه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك يا روكي *​


----------



## mero_engel (22 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> حلوة الصور قوي...
> يلا عقبال فرح كل البنات اللي موجودين....


 
*امين عقبال كل اللي عايزين*
*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل يا بيشو*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اخر ت تقليعة العرس ده
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرااااااااا mero_engel​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اخر ت تقليعة العرس ده
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرااااااااا mero_engel​


*ومش عارفين بكره ايه الابتكارات الجديده *
*ممكن نلاقي العروسه تلبس فستان اسود والعريس بدله بيضا *
*ولسه ياما هنشوف*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا كليمو علي مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## afeishisb44797 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*runescape power leveling*

is runescape power leveling safe??every one know.


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

صور رووووووعة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> صور رووووووعة ​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


* ميرسي ليكي يا قمر *
*نورتي الموضوع بمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## cuteledia (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههه حلوين اوي يا ميرو
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

cuteledia قال:


> *هههههههههه حلوين اوي يا ميرو​*
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


* ميرسي ليك كتيررر*
*واشكر ربنا  انه الموضع عجبك *
*نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## monygirl (28 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوة اوى الصور بس اعتقد ان الرجالة حايزعلوا لو قلنا على اخر صورة انة عريس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .ميرسى على الصور


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> حلوة اوى الصور بس اعتقد ان الرجالة حايزعلوا لو قلنا على اخر صورة انة عريس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .ميرسى على الصور


 
*واحنا برضه نقدر نقول انه الصوره الاخيره دي للرجاله :hlp:*
*اطلاقا مطلقا :hlp:*
*وبعدين انتي شكلك داخله تهدي النفوس *
*وحتقوميهم عليا :11azy:*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا موني علي مرورك الجميل *
*نورتي الموضووع حبيبتي*
​


----------

